# snd_hda nid24 Mic Fixed jack - Mute



## mambur (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry, the previous post in Russian)))

man snd-hda read at least 20 times. Sound in the speakers and switch to headphones tuned. External microphone sound recording. But the built-in stereo microphone and not a "show".

Ways in which work is checked by the built-in microphone:
- Cat / dev / dsp (...)> / tmp / q
- Rawrec / tmp / q
- Skype2.0
From the outside the same Skype works.

Question: Which option is not configured to read the sound from the built-in stereo microphone?

Laptop model: HP Compaq Pavilion DV7-3160 (WA793UAR)
SOUND:
Type - IDT High Definition Audio CODEC
Sound System - ALTEC LansingÂ® SRS PremiumSaund


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD ***.ua 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #1: Tue Oct 12 18:03:33 EEST 2010     root@***.ua:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/E81  i386
```


dmesg:

```
hdac1:  nid 10 0x40f100f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  1 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac1:  nid 11 0x02a11020 as  2 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Black misc 0
hdac1: Patching pin config nid=11 0x02a11020 -> 0x02a1103f
hdac1:  nid 12 0x40f000f1 as 15 seq  1         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac1:  nid 13 0x90170110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac1: Patching pin config nid=13 0x90170110 -> 0x90170111
hdac1:  nid 14 0x40f100f2 as 15 seq  2         Other  None jack  1 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac1:  nid 15 0x02014040 as  4 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 0
hdac1: Patching pin config nid=15 0x02014040 -> 0x0221401f
hdac1:  nid 20 0x40f000f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac1:  nid 24 0x90a60350 as  5 seq  0           Mic Fixed jack  6 loc 16 color Unknown misc 3
hdac1: Patching pin config nid=24 0x90a60350 -> 0x90a60331
hdac1:  nid 25 0x40f000f4 as 15 seq  4         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac1:  nid 30 0x024511a0 as 10 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  5 loc  2 color   Black misc 1
hdac1: Patching pin config nid=30 0x024511a0 -> 0x02451100
hdac1:  nid 31 0x40f000f5 as 15 seq  5         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0
hdac1:  nid 32 0x40f000f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 0

...

hdac1:             nid: 24
hdac1:            Name: pin: Mic (Fixed)
hdac1:      Widget cap: 0x0040000b
hdac1:                  STEREO
hdac1:     Association: 1 (0x00000002)
hdac1:             OSS: monitor (monitor)
hdac1:         Pin cap: 0x00000020
hdac1:                  IN
hdac1:      Pin config: 0x90a60331
hdac1:     Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
hdac1:       Input amp: 0x00270300
hdac1:                  mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0
```

loader.conf:

```
sound_load="YES"                 # Digital sound subsystem
snd_hda_load="YES"               # Intel High Definition Audio (Controller)
hw.snd.verbose=4 # debug            
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid11.config="as=3 seq=15"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid13.config="as=1 seq=1"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid15.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid24.config="as=3 seq=1"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid30.config="as=0 seq=0"
```

sysctl.conf:

```
hw.snd.default_unit=1
```


```
$ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mix      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```


```
$cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda (1p:2v/0r:0v)
        snddev flags=0x2e7<SIMPLEX,AUTOVCHAN,SOFTPCMVOL,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>
pcm1: <HDA IDT 92HD75BX PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda (1p:4v/1r:3v) default
        snddev flags=0x2e2<AUTOVCHAN,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>

File Versions:
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pci/hda/hdac.c,v 1.109.2.15 2010/08/18 20:23:55 gavin Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/isa/sndbuf_dma.c,v 1.4.2.1 2009/08/03 08:13:06 kensmith Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/vchan.c,v 1.37.2.1 2009/08/03 08:13:06 kensmith Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/sound.c,v 1.123.2.2 2010/07/08 20:46:55 avg Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/sndstat.c,v 1.29.2.3 2010/01/30 12:11:21 antoine Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/mixer.c,v 1.66.2.3 2010/02/14 11:53:51 mav Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/dsp.c,v 1.114.2.3 2010/03/31 08:03:49 mav Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/channel.c,v 1.124.2.2 2010/01/30 12:11:21 antoine Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/buffer.c,v 1.38.2.2 2010/05/10 19:21:50 jkim Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/ac97_patch.c,v 1.12.2.1 2009/08/03 08:13:06 kensmith Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/ac97.c,v 1.75.2.1 2009/08/03 08:13:06 kensmith Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_mixer.c,v 1.1.2.1 2009/08/03 08:13:06 kensmith Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_matrix.c,v 1.1.2.1 2009/08/03 08:13:06 kensmith Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_format.c,v 1.1.2.1 2009/08/03 08:13:06 kensmith Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_eq.c,v 1.1.2.2 2010/07/08 20:46:55 avg Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_chain.c,v 1.1.2.1 2009/08/03 08:13:06 kensmith Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_volume.c,v 1.7.2.1 2009/08/03 08:13:06 kensmith Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_rate.c,v 1.29.2.2 2010/07/08 20:46:55 avg Exp $
$FreeBSD: src/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder.c,v 1.45.2.1 2009/08/03 08:13:06 kensmith Exp $
```


----------



## mav@ (Oct 13, 2010)

Try:
mixer =rec monitor


----------



## mambur (Oct 13, 2010)

Magic combination...


----------

